# F-350 gas mileage?



## KSB (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a 2008 f-350 pickup with the triton gas engine. The truck has 45,000 miles on it and all I get get for gas mileage with it is 6 miles a gallon. Anyone experience this type of mileage? The dealer says there is nothing wrong with it. Any ideas?


----------



## Cherryco (Dec 3, 2008)

I have an 08 F350 supercab with an 8' bed. It has the 5.4 and an Automatic Trans. The computer says I am getting 11.8 MPG. The truck has 70K miles.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have an 05 f350 superduty 6.8 and i get about 8-9 highway and 7 local


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

*2001 F350, 7.3, Auto, CC, SRW, 4x4, 147k*
without plow; 16mpg
without plow towing 12ft trailer; 14mpg
with MM2 plow and 900# of ballast; 12mpg


----------



## Cherryco (Dec 3, 2008)

*1999 f350*

I just checked my old truck that my dad is now driving. It is a 99 F350 with a V10. The truck has 232K on it. The computer in the truck says 7.8 MPG.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

KSB;1191279 said:


> I have a 2008 f-350 pickup with the triton gas engine. The truck has 45,000 miles on it and all I get get for gas mileage with it is 6 miles a gallon. Anyone experience this type of mileage? The dealer says there is nothing wrong with it. Any ideas?


Is this the v8 or v10. City or highway, towing or not towing, what size gears.
Don't trust the readout hand calculate.


----------



## Grumpydave (Nov 24, 2010)

'09 f-350 v10 automatic. hubs in automatic. This storm. Plow rte is 85 miles. Topped off tank 3 times, same station same place in route, reset miles/gal each time. only weight difference was snow packed in on truck. 1st pass 3-7" snow 9.2 mpg. 2nd pass 7-10' snow 6.8 mpg. 3rd pass 6-8' snow 7.4 mpg. I have to admit that I don't worry about fuel economy while I'm plowing. If I was down to 3mpg I'd worry but big motors use a lot of fuel when they're working hard.


----------

